# recommendation for priming mix of new hardie & pine,clear fir, primed cedar



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

hey guys,

Working on a bid for a dream job here and as I mostly work on older homes this is gonna be my first exp. painting hardie siding but with a pretty nice mix of new trim and windows as well:

80+ year old 2 story craftsman with two dormers and old double hung sash windows.

1. Taking off all the trim and shake shingles. All casings, knee braces, belly board, crown etc. replaced with either pre-primed pine (windsor one trim), custom milled fir (drip edge & elbow braces), pre-primed cedar (that grey primed casing trim, lousy factory primer), or clear fir (new modern sash packages installed on all the windows). Then a 2nd contractor does the 5 1/4 hardie siding install. The rake boards and beadboard soffits stay and get scraped, that would be clear fir w/ a little old paint, not going to bare wood.

2. So I'm thinking for a primer something water-based & versatile. Want to do one coat prime, two latex topcoats. My first thought was zinnser 1-2-3 bullseye primer as it is totally versatile and all the cedar will already have a cheap coat of factory prime so I should get tannin coverage with one coat. I want to use one primer for everything and just bang it out...

My options are that or something from benjamin moore or kelly moore, I don't really bother with SW... I usually use Miller Paint for a top coat but that's a washington/oregon company so you guys wouldn't know it.... good stuff...

your two cents?

jordan


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

I guess you don't have a Pittsburgh Dealer close by? If so my recommendation would be PPG 100% Acrylic Primer/Sealer Seal Grip. I believe it would work for all your substrates mentioned. Dry time 1 hour. White and Deep Base for your darker colors. You may half to use 2 coats on your cedar. I use this product all the time. Lays down nice, dry time awesome for re-coat. Also powders great for the sand. I do all interior work and it fits my projects great. Check out their website on the product for more info. It is a exterior product as well.

Good Luck


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

paintguy48 said:


> I guess you don't have a Pittsburgh Dealer close by? If so my recommendation would be PPG 100% Acrylic Primer/Sealer Seal Grip. I believe it would work for all your substrates mentioned. Dry time 1 hour. White and Deep Base for your darker colors. You may half to use 2 coats on your cedar. I use this product all the time. Lays down nice, dry time awesome for re-coat. Also powders great for the sand. I do all interior work and it fits my projects great. Check out their website on the product for more info. It is a exterior product as well.
> 
> Good Luck


Yeah we have that around here, I've used PPG Seal Grip (alkyd) on a recommendation before and I hated it! It kept beading up on the surface with the back-brushing and I couldn't figure out why... like little tapioca beads...

the Seal Grip acrylic sounds very similar to zinsser bullseye... that's a thought...

jordan


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

jordanski said:


> Yeah we have that around here, I've used PPG Seal Grip (alkyd) on a recommendation before and I hated it! It kept beading up on the surface with the back-brushing and I couldn't figure out why... like little tapioca beads...
> 
> the Seal Grip acrylic sounds very similar to zinsser bullseye... that's a thought...
> 
> jordan


Your right, I think it is similar to Zinsser 123. I don't use it and I'm not sure of its limitations on surfaces. Maybe your supplier could sample a quart or gallon to try. Or since its a dealer maybe they would sell it at 50% off.

Good Luck


----------

